# 2008 MTA Show



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Is anybody getting their plans together yet? 98 days away! I am planning ( in my head) to bring a Highlander Steer Head to the show, and a Whitetail. My biggest obstacle is getting time off from work, it doesn't look as if I will be taking in the seminars because of being at the bottom of the ladder at work , maybe drop off my mounts, come back for Saturday and Sunday. Can't wait to see my friends again.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul, I too have been planning in my head, but haven't made up my mind as to what they will be doing. I think I will be doing a Whitetail and some lifesize mammal work. I usually change my mind on base work and pose about 100 times from here until the show. Looking foward to it though.

Mike


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well so far I have a whitetail planned and if trapping goes well a couple other mammels. Only time will tell. I really need to start to come up with some ideas on base work. Mine was pretty sorry last year. But then again with it being my first year I had no clue that everyone put that much time into there bases.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope to bring a whitetail and a turkey. I am not sure about the turkey but I will have to see how I feel about it after it is done.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I used to go to the MTA show every year-years ago. Doubt i will go. If the world show ever comes back to springfield I am there!
The SCI banquet is always the same weekend


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

If I shoot a deer in Iowa between xmas and new years, that'll be what Im taking........otherwise, I got nuthin


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Great thread Paul! It is never to early to start.

I have a unique/wild pheasant that I hope to gamble (I hit him hard) with. Also, thinking of a badger if I can dig up some good reference. And a whitetail is always a good idea - especially if you can figure out how to incorporate some of the critiques into commercial work.


----------



## warthog (Dec 13, 2002)

paul, I just sent in my money and am going to enter my first deer in the novice div. provided I get it painted in time still waiting to get my air brush.Hope to see you there if not don't forget you still need to join me for some more fishing


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

warthog said:


> paul, I just sent in my money and am going to enter my first deer in the novice div. provided I get it painted in time still waiting to get my air brush.


Hope you get it painted and good luck at the show.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

warthog said:


> paul, I just sent in my money and am going to enter my first deer in the novice div. provided I get it painted in time still waiting to get my air brush.Hope to see you there if not don't forget you still need to join me for some more fishing


Cool beans Jeff, I am working right to the wire myself, I hope I get my mount done to take. I even started this thread with 98 days to go, and here I am, last minute stuff. I had to get customer work done first.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Is everyone ready for the MTA show next week?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hoyt, were getting there. I have some finish work left and some habitat work left before Wednesday. Should be close.

Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

No I am not, it ain't going to happen. My alteration job is in chunks on the floor, and I am scratching my head, and it isn't going to happen. I bought a Highlander Bull form from Jonas, and it sure didn't look like the Highlander I got here, so I cut it up in chunks to alter it, and it's taking longer then I had planned, so it isn't going to go.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Was that the only piece you were taking Paul?:sad:

Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

No Mike, I was going to squeez in a fresh deer mount too, but the Highland Bull took up all my time, and energy. I made myself get customer work done first before starting the comp work, and cut myself short on the time "I thought " I needed to get this done. I am not happy with myself, but I'll get over it.


----------

